# Can someone help me figure what is wrong with my plant pics included



## tony8404 (Feb 29, 2012)

[Okay I am looking to see if someone can tell me what is going on and what I need to do to correct this or if its too late...

I am using a grow tent, with a 5 gallon bubble bucket, I have 4 dual 50 gallon air pumps with 4 air lines into the bucket with sand stones attached. I have a 400hps light in a homemade cool air tube. I have a 8"duct fan bringing air into the grow tent. I also have a humidifier on a timer set to 5min on and 5 min off. My light is attached to two yo-yo hangars to make it easy to adjust the light.

I am in week 9 of the foxfarm hydroponic feeding schedule... I use the hydro grow big, big bloom and tiger bloom. I also use the open sesame, beastie buds, cha-ching. I also bought voodoo juice just at the 1 week of flowering and used it on the first and second week of flowering only. have stopped using since just like the directions...

I have a ph meter and a ppm stick/wand...

My temps are usually 70-80 degrees and humidity 50 to 60%

Just recently my leaves have been turning and looking like this 





I also took a couple pics of the roots but there not that great maybe it will help... 




I am not sure what is going on if it is diseased or sick or difficiency.. any help would be great guys. thanks in advance....


----------



## tony8404 (Feb 29, 2012)

to be honest the three pictures of the leaves in person look alot alot more yellow then in these pics if that may help too


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 29, 2012)

look like they are starving. What is the PH? how strong a ppm are you running?

IMO you should be using the fan to exhaust the grow area not bring/blow air into the room.

looks like the Nitrogen is getting locked out.


----------



## tony8404 (Mar 1, 2012)

the ph is at 6.0

EC level is between 2.0-2.4

PPM not sure how to read it on this stick


Next the the ec reading it has   PPM      and the reading is at 1000  
                                             ECx500 

Just not sure how to read it by multiplying 500 x 1000

Then on the other side of the EC 2.0-2.4 reading it has

CF which mine reads 20

Then it has another reading  PPM
                                        ECx700  and my reading comes to 1400
Again not sure how to read that

I just tested both the PH and the EC reading which is ph 6.0 and EC 2.0-2.4

My next feeding is this Saturday... 

Should I add anything to the 5 gallon bucket now? Should I add more of the mixture the feeding schedule says 

Cause right now it tells me 2tsp of Grow big, 1tbl of big bloom, 1 tsp tiger bloom as well as 1/4 cha-ching per gallon and I have a 5 gallon bucket so i have been adding what the schedule says x 5...

Should I be adding more strength instead of just enough for a 5 gallon bucket as I been doing? Should i make it more like an 8 Gallon bucket meaning multiplying every by 8 gallons instead of 5?


----------



## tony8404 (Mar 1, 2012)

Wait a second I made a typo on the ph i just checked to make sure my ph right now is at 6.3 a few hours ago it was at 6.0 but now is at 6.3 ***!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 1, 2012)

Thats too high a PH for hydro you want a ph down around 5.3 to 5.8


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

> My next feeding is this Saturday...



What do you mean by this?

When running my DWC buckets the nutes are always in the bucket, they are constantly feeding. Like Ozzy said you want a 5.8pH in DWC. I start at 5.5 then let it raise to 6.0, this takes about a week and then I just change out the nutes and start again.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2012)

:yeahthat:   I'm getting a little confused here.  Are you running individual 5 gal bubble buckets?  How many?  If so, you are probably only putting about 3 gallons of water in them, not 5.  So your multiplier should be 3 not 5--you need to figure the actual amount of water that you have and nute that.  You may be overnuted.   

Also, how are you mixing/adding your nutes?  How/when are you pHing?  Why aren't you adding the cal-mag to the rest of the nute solution?  You need to get your pH down.  Here is a chart that shows nutrient uptake at different pH levels:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1833&d=1141100090

Don't be a slave to a nute schedule, it should only be used as a guideline.  Different plants have different nutrient needs.  I am not a big fan of using a lot of additives.


----------



## stevetberry (Mar 1, 2012)

I think he means that when coverting EC to PPM there are two methods and one uses a multiplier of 5 and the other 7, his pen will do either one.  JMO.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2012)

stevetberry said:
			
		

> I think he means that when coverting EC to PPM there are two methods and one uses a multiplier of 5 and the other 7, his pen will do either one.  JMO.



I am talking about this statement: * "...Cause right now it tells me 2tsp of Grow big, 1tbl of big bloom, 1 tsp  tiger bloom as well as 1/4 cha-ching per gallon and I have a 5 gallon  bucket so i have been adding what the schedule says x 5..."

*I think he is probably overnuted.  However because his pH is out of whack, many of the nutes are being locked out.  I would personally dump the buckets and start over.  Draw water, let it sit 24 hours, add nutes, let it sit, pH, let it sit, check, adjust pH if necessary.  I like to have my buckets bubbling while all this is going on.

Roots look just fine to me.  How high is your water level in the buckets?  At this state, the roots should only be partially submerged min the water.


----------



## tony8404 (Mar 1, 2012)

pcduck, yes my nutrients are always in the bucket.... I changed this weekend on saturday and begin again with new nutes as that would be the end of a full week and the schedule shows to change water at the end of the week to begin a new cycle with different mixture of nutes.

Hemp goddess, I am growing just one plant right now in a 5gallon bucket...
Steveberry was correct my ppm stick reads two different ppms and I am not sure which to use or how to use either of them so i stick with just the EC

I doubt I am over doing the nutes. I was told that the foxfarm hydro schedule is just a guide which i was told is a bare minimum. 

What is really messed up is in the description at the bottom of the foxfarm feeding schedule chart it says to keep ph 5.8-6.3 and that was what I was doing....

Here is a pic of the schedule to for you guys to see what I am talking about


----------



## tony8404 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am at week 9 on that chart and when i mix up the nutes since i use a 5 gallon bucket i add each nute for that week x5 so if it says use 1tsp i use 5tsp of that nute same as 1tbl i use 5 tbl if it says 2tsp i use 10tsp ect..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 1, 2012)

tony8404 said:
			
		

> I am at week 9 on that chart and when i mix up the nutes since i use a 5 gallon bucket i add each nute for that week x5 so if it says use 1tsp i use 5tsp of that nute same as 1tbl i use 5 tbl if it says 2tsp i use 10tsp ect..


You are using xtsp per gallon which is correct but you are multiplying it by 5 because you are using a 5 gallon bucket. But are you using 5 gallons of water in that bucket? If you are using the standard 5gal bucket for the DWC then you are only putting at most 3 gallons of water in it as 5 gal would be nearly at the top of the bucket, and you have the roots and other stuff to offset the volume of the water. If you are mixing up 5 gallons of water then filling your DWC bucket to the appropriate level, you're ok, but if you are filling the DWC bucket to the appropriate level and then adjusting the nutes to the amount for 5 gal then you are overnuting.

Converting the EC to ppm will depend on how it is calibrated. If it is calibrated to 1500ppm solution then 2.0ec equals 1400ppm. If you calibrated it using a solution of 1382ppm then the 2.0ec equals 1000ppm.

I can't swear to it but it sounds like you may be a bit high on the nutes and it is causing an imballance that is locking out the nutes rather than just causing a standard nute burn. PH6.3 isn't disaster but I wouldn't let it stay there. It seems to work best to start out about 5.5 and let it drift up to about 6.3 before changing it.  

It is possible, given the stage of flower, that you are seeing somewhat normal yellowing off of lower leaves. That is what I first thought when I saw the pics. Hope this helps


----------



## tony8404 (Mar 1, 2012)

hushpuppy, This is how i do this... i take the 5 gallon bucket when emptied, fill it first with  2gallons of plain water from the tap... I then take 1 gallon of water with a little less than full and all the nutes into that 1 gallon of course shaking the living crap out of it every time i add a different nute to the mix.

After i am done mixing the nutes in that 1 gallon of water I then add that to the 5gallon bucket that already has 2gallons of plain water which is then 3 gallons. I mix that up pretty well. Then I add another 1 gallon of plain tap water which is 4 total gallons and by then I am pretty much up to the top of the bucket and when i place the lid on with the net pot some water comes out but not much. I see what you mean by i am adding 5 gallons worth of nutes to only 4 gallons of water but my ppm stick/pen still reads dead on where I am supposed to be on the chart so how could I be over doing it on nutes though?

If i do a new mixture on saturday by monday I have to add a gallon of plain ph'ed water and also by wednesday and by friday too. which by then the ppm is already been going down a bit... 

it just seems my buds are not really getting any bigger and it seems like they were starting to intertwine with eavh other like on my cola but it stopped and then this happened...

I want ahead and brought the ph down to 5.7 tonight to see if that helps. The schedule that i am using which is in this thread shows I have 3 weeks left maybe 1 or 2 more but if i do not see improvement i will stop at week 12 should i see a difference by then?   When should i see a difference if the adjusted ph to 5.7 takes effect? will the buds start getting bigger or intertwine with the others especially on the cola?

I really thought i was getting root rot but i guess not..


----------



## tony8404 (Mar 1, 2012)

a good amount of leaves if bumped or tugged on just came right off as well... I know I will not get new leaf growth but will the buds get bigger or grow anymore if the unlocking helps


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

They should keep growing if you can get control of your problem.

One thing that might help is to mix your nutes by adding one at a time into you mixing tank filled with water(3-5gal). Not mixing your nutes in a little container then adding to the bigger container.

I do not use FoxFarm for DWC but when I mix my GH3 it is always micro first then the grow/bloom. Since you do not have a micro I would mix the grow first, then the TB and BB. Not sure if it will solve your problem but it may help.


----------



## tony8404 (Mar 2, 2012)

how long will it take to see a difference if it was the ph that screwed my plant up?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2012)

The curled brown tip it is a sign of nute burn.


----------



## tony8404 (Mar 2, 2012)

well well well....

I think i found out my problem!!!! It may as well be over nutes after all!!!

The bucket i am using is only a 4 gallon bucket! I had already used black gorilla duct tape since its a clear bucket... I looked inside it today as I am going to go to week ten... After i emptied the bucket I was wiping drying it with some napkins when i saw on the side of the bucket it had measurments on it... I labels in quarter to half to 1 full gallon, then quarter, half, 2 gallon then from 2gallon mark to the top of the bucket would be 3 gallons but not sure why it says its a 4 gallon bucket and why the hell i ever thought it was a 5 gallon bucket!!! Since i already had this bucket i never thought it was anything less as I did not know lowes sold buckets under 5 gallons!!!!!

So i guess i was over nuteing....


----------



## tony8404 (Mar 2, 2012)

man am i pissed off now!!!! after this grow i am buying a 5 gallon bucket that is an actual 5 gallon bucket!


----------



## tony8404 (Mar 2, 2012)

Should i empty the bucket and just fill it with ph adjusted water to 5.8 and let the plant sit over night in just plain water then or longer? or should i not feed for how long ?

what should i do now?


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd get them out of the over nute'd water no matter what...... if I didn't have water with nutes ready I'd put them in plain properly ph'd water for sure.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 2, 2012)

You really don't have to go to extremes with this. Just dump out the water that you have into another bucket and keep it as it is good nutes. Just put back 1.5 gal of the nuted water back into the DWC bucket and add another 1.5 gal of straight water to that then adjust the ph and put yer plant back in. I haven't done DWC myself but it looks to me like you have the water level too deep anyway. I wouldn't have the water deep enough to have the net pot sitting in the water, but rather just above it by a couple inches.

You can save the rest of the nuted water and just dilute it some so that it is ok for topping up as needed. Even though you are overnuted at this point, because you are in hydro you don't have to do anything to "fix" the plant, just get the water straight and the plant will fix itself. 

It doesn't matter how big the bucket is so long as you know how much water you are working with(never assume amounts). If you are in smaller buckets you may have to add water more often than in bigger buckets but that's not a big deal. Any time you are mixing up your nutes, always use the largest amount of water that you intend to use and add the nutes to that rather than mixing up smaller amounts and adding plain water. The reason is that the more diluted the solution is the less chance there is for the chemicals to react with each other in concentrated form and end up precipitating out of the solution. That may or may not have been the problem here but in the future, mixing everything into the full amount of water will prevent any of these types of issues


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 2, 2012)

Is your pH changing over .5 in 8 hours or less??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 3, 2012)

Anytime you are overnuted, I think you should do a good flush before reintroducing nutes again.


----------



## tony8404 (Mar 3, 2012)

I went ahead and moved the plant into a fresh water ph'ed at 5.7 late last night and will keep it at least 24 hours.. how long should i keep the plant in the fresh water bucket?


----------



## Teamster6 (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks to me like your in full lockout. Like has been said above your additives may have been your problem. I dont use foxfarm.

Your running ph should be 5.8 on hydro.

For less problems go on a general hydroponics nute formula like the Useless formula which will give weekly ppm readings. Far less trouble for hydro. The other would be the lucas formula.

With useing what you have I would run the flush a couple of days back off the nutes a little keep the ph right and they should come around. Slight ph rise is normal. Ph flux up or down usually means if your constantly down your too strong on the mix and up your two weak. Here is a link to the useless formula
hXXp://forum.growkind.com/showthread.php?t=35174
cheers
t6


----------



## tony8404 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you Teamster.. exactly what i wanted to find.. thanks for the info as well


----------



## tony8404 (Mar 4, 2012)

It has been two days now since I put my plant into plain water that was ph'ed to 5.7 or 5.8. I just checked it and it has taken up at least 1.5 gallons of water. Some of the big leaves that were really yellow fell off too and i know that is okay. It does not look like it is getting any worse but maybe getting out of nute lock.

I did notice it looks like a few of the buds crawled up just a bit as there were a few of them i was watching for almost a week now to see if the plant stalled or was dying.

I do not know for sure though but looking for some advice now as how to go forward with this.... 

1. How much longer should i keep the plant in the plain ph'ed water

2. When I do start to go back to the feeding schedule do I cut the dosage in half or go full strength?


anything else?


----------

